# MT24 EX second time one head died: time for new unit?



## Zeidora (Apr 19, 2016)

I have the MT24 EX macro twin head flash, which I use quite a bit. About a year ago, one flash head stopped working and I got it repaired for something like $200. Now one head is dead again (not sure whether same or other). Is it worth to get it repaired, or is this the beginning of the end, i.e., time for a whole new unit? 
Anyone with comparable experiences?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 19, 2016)

If Canon repairs it, it should be like new. I'd get it fixed. The flash tubes do die, (wear out). A new tube should last a long time.


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 21, 2016)

Just occurred to me that I have CPS membership, so will give that a try. Fortunately, the Costa Mesa center is more or less down the road.

I am a bit surprised that the flash-tube burns out after an estimated 10-20K flashes. Just ordered a Buff Einstein, and their rough estimate on durability of a user interchangeable flash tube is ~200K flashes. Oh well. Looked a new prices for the MT24: over $800 for a new one is rather steep. So will have to work around it for a couple of weeks with the 580 and reflectors.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 21, 2016)

The flash tube should last much longer, it might be something else like the capacitor. Components do fail, there is no guarantee that a new one would last longer than a repaired one.


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 29, 2016)

After initial estimate of <$100, now Canon says it will be over $1000 to repair it. Seems all the electronics are fried. So a new one is cheaper than to repair it. Still surprised that a flash gets completely fried (plus previous repair already) after only about 10-20K flashes. Sure does not sound like professional level equipment, though it qualifies for CPS points. Oh well. I sure use it, but I don't think I abuse it. 

Hopefully will pick the new one up on Tuesday on the way in. Have plenty to play with over the weekend with the new PDB Einstein 640.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 29, 2016)

Sell it on ebay, explain the issue. Someone will pick it up and fix it themselves. You should get $200 or $250 or at least give that a try. I suspect that internal boards are somewhat common with other flash units.


----------



## hyles (Apr 29, 2016)

i have experienced a similar issue some years ago , maybe your problem is the same. Sometmes I had the left head lamp not firing, it was a strange behaviour, so i started trying moving the wire next to the lamp and found a position in witch the lamp fired allways.(i don't know if the English word is correct, with the word wire i mean the cable running from the unit to the head) But after a while it broke up and stopped working. It was obiously a problem of wire connection to the flash head and Canon center asked me about 200 euros to fix itchanging the whole cable.
So i decidet to try fix it by myself. I opened the head unit and cut the wire, made a new welding with a new wire, closed it and it started working perfectly again.After quite some years i had the same problem with the other head, so i decided to have it fixed by canon with a new cable. The flash unit was more than 10 years old (i bought it the year 2000) so when a friend of mine decided to sell its allmost new unit, i took it and sold mine, so i got a allmost new unit for abour 50 euros...
hope it help, try to fix it yourself if it is the same problem, it took me about 3 our work but t is not mine profession, if you or someone you know is skilled, you can fix it in less than one our.
Diego


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 29, 2016)

Go to i-fixit.com and see if they have an article on how to take it apart properly before you pull it ti bits.

The connectors and wire ends will corrode, as when the flash fires, there is a huuuuge amount of current suddenly flowing through those small wires and soldered joints.


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for the various suggestions. It does not seem to be a simple detached wire. I've soldered some TTL cables in the past (Contax connector could be taken apart); I'm still on my first Flash Zebra TTL cables, highly recommended. The parts list in the Canon estimate is:
B PCB assy, Coil PCB assy, HV PCB assy, Flash PCB assy, Connect cable, LCD PCB assy. 

Parts alone are $850, so more than a new unit. Sounds like the entire internal electronics are fried [PCB = Printed Circuit Board]. A bit surprised about the LCD, which worked fine, and one head still fired. I sure use it, but I don't think I abuse it: no cracked housing, ripped off hot shoe, saltwater corrosion, or some other sign of excessive abuse.

Will see whether the CLP will come through with something reasonable. Officially, mainly for bodies, but I think they have some internal wiggle room. Prices at the usual vendors are identical to the $ (829). Such a massive fail after only 10-20K flashes does not really suggest "pro" gear. Maybe I happen to have gotten a lemon. I happens. Will see whether Canon will step up.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 30, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> Will see whether the CLP will come through with something reasonable. Officially, mainly for bodies, but I think they have some internal wiggle room. Prices at the usual vendors are identical to the $ (829). Such a massive fail after only 10-20K flashes does not really suggest "pro" gear. Maybe I happen to have gotten a lemon. I happens. Will see whether Canon will step up.



CLP has become somewhat of a bad joke lately. They can only offer stock that is in the refurb store, I do not see any right now. There is a new one for $500 from Canada on ebay. (So the seller Claims).

Your best bet is a new one, or a Chinese alternate. (I have a hard time recommending any of them). Maybe purchase a extended 5 year warranty?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-MT-24EX-NIB-FREE-SHIPPING-/262405891341?hash=item3d189c250d:g:BiUAAOSw2GlXEqk8


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 30, 2016)

I recently purchased a large reflector, I have not had time to try it out for macro use, its throw away cheap.

I admit its klutzy, so I do not have high hopes for it as far as macros.

http://www.amazon.com/Fomito-Universal-Collapsible-Magnetic-Speedlight/dp/B016CY5FC0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 30, 2016)

Mt Spokane: Haven't heard back yet.
Chinese option is a no-go. I want to get a new one with full warranty etc. If I have to pay full price, so be it. If there is a bit of wiggle room, I won't complain. 

That reflector looks more like a beauty dish than a macro flash, and won't do for what I use it for. I shoot 1 cm to 1 mm flowers and shells. At low end with Zeiss 100 MP, then MP-E 65, then stereomicroscope, then compound microscope, then scanning electron microscope. On all except SEM, with plenty of z-stacking. Not infrequently I bounce flash off card board, or ceramic bowl, therefore, heads need to be freely movable and detachable.

For the time being, I'll have to do with what I have: a 580 and my new Einstein 640, a bit heavy for small plants, but has the power even if have to put it at a distance. Westcot and Litedisk screens will soften it out alright. I'll survive. 

The MT24 stopped working while I was visiting the Smithsonian. Still got some 4:1 images off herbariums sheets with a single head. Put reflective paper close, keept working head further away, and it produced usable images.


----------



## hyles (Apr 30, 2016)

Since repairing is so expensive, i would give a try cutting the wire and soldering again.
After all if it works you save a lot of money, if not you have nothing to loose.
Diego


----------



## Ozarker (May 3, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I recently purchased a large reflector, I have not had time to try it out for macro use, its throw away cheap.
> 
> I admit its klutzy, so I do not have high hopes for it as far as macros.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fomito-Universal-Collapsible-Magnetic-Speedlight/dp/B016CY5FC0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00



That is too cool! If you use it for portraits please let me know what you think of it. The catchlights are very nice I think.


----------



## kphoto99 (May 7, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I recently purchased a large reflector, I have not had time to try it out for macro use, its throw away cheap.
> ...


I use it for portraits and I like it a lot. The best part is when folded it takes a small amount of room, so you can always have it with you.
The catch light has a small break at the top, I fix that in post.


----------

